# Problem Flashing BIOS



## MasterSith88 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok, I bought an ASUS G71Gx from bestbuy knowing full well that there was a GPU issue that would be fixed soon by an ASUS bios update. Now I tried flashing my bios (both with the WinFlash V.2.25 app and in the BIOS itself) and I get seperate errors with each. 

On the software I get a 'Can't Read File' error and it stops the update. On the BIOS itself I get a 'boot block in file is not valid' error.

To make the situation even more complex I tried to flash my bios right when i got the laptop and accidently flashed it from version 1102 down to 0904. I am wondering if my problems are because of this. I downloaded 1102 to try and flash it back up for now and I get the same 'boot block in file is not valid' error.

Any help would be very appreciated. Thanks for trying to help.

Current BIOS version: 0904
Trying to Flash BIOS to: 1201

I have also tried to flash it from the hard drive and a USB flash with both the software and the BIOS's own flash tool.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=395957


havew you reviewed this info and tried it ?


----------



## MasterSith88 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, I did and it didn't help. I have figured it out though and just for community info I will let you guys know what I did.

Everyone says to use a USB Flash device but that did not work for me because mine was formatted as NTFS when I tried to use it. I reformatted it as FAT32 and put the .rom file on it and it worked fine. Turns out my BIOS does not play well with NTFS. Thanks for reviewing my problem though! Much quicker than the ASUS help center


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For future Reference;
http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ahhhhh, didnt occur to me your pen drive was formatted anything other than Fat32 ......will have to remember that one for future troubleshooting

thanks for sharing


----------

